# Creators Update RS2 on Lumia 1320 (or any other Lumia x20). Your overall feelings?



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 12, 2017)

How does RS2 work on the Lumia 1320 (or any other Lumia x20)? Do you still need to remove SD card to update to new builds? Which phone (RM code have you used)? Does the 640 XL code (RM-1062 - Single SIM LTE Euro) works to get RS2 (Insider)?


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 14, 2017)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> How does RS2 work on the Lumia 1320? Do you still need to remove SD card to update to new builds? Which phone (RM code have you used)? Does the 640 XL code (RM-1062 - Single SIM LTE Euro) works to get RS2 (Insider)?

Click to collapse



try lumia 650 (RM-1152) if you want official RS2 (not insider)


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 15, 2017)

@Ferrybigger

I think the 640 is better, because the HW is more comparable to 1320. Do you use a x20 phone with Creators Update? Do you have any issues?


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 15, 2017)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> @Ferrybigger
> 
> I think the 640 is better, because the HW is more comparable to 1320. Do you use a x20 phone with Creators Update? Do you have any issues?

Click to collapse



I think it's Not matter . Because my friends have 640 and then bought a 650 , he said : 650 is better ,so much .

I didn't tried rs2 with a x20 device but I have heard something from the performance of x20 Devices in rs2 .
Sorry for my bad English


----------



## dicosky (Apr 16, 2017)

redstone 2 is very fast  than redstone 1 on my lumia 530


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 16, 2017)

ok. any other users here that use RS2 on an old x20 phone? How are your feelings?


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 16, 2017)

dicosky said:


> redstone 2 is very fast  than redstone 1 on my lumia 530

Click to collapse



How did you managed to get rs2 on that soapdish?


----------



## dicosky (Apr 16, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> How did you managed to get rs2 on that soapdish?

Click to collapse



hhh really like soapdish  i test on it everything and it not say no 
i just edit the registry and delete applications from c:/ directly so i earn some spaces for install

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

there is a problem in screen resolution , when i turn my phone to  the right i get the resolution big than my phone screen. and that not happen when i turn it to the left ??


----------



## EspHack2 (Apr 17, 2017)

its fine I guess, seems faster than RS1, maps engine is broken, updates are broken too, error 0x80070273


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 17, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> maps engine is broken, updates are broken too, error 0x80070273

Click to collapse



ok, this i helpful. I use it mainly as navigation system in my car, so broken Maps is a blocker for me.


```
0x80070273 = ERROR_RANGE_LIST_CONFLICT = The range could not be added to the range list because of a conflict.
```

looks like an issue with the UUP. I'll wait a bit and look if both can be fixed.


----------



## EspHack2 (Apr 18, 2017)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> ok, this i helpful. I use it mainly as navigation system in my car, so broken Maps is a blocker for me.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



thats what they say, and not even hard-factory reset can fix it, it has been reported on previous RS2 builds too, just a UUP thing then, but having to WDRT back to 8.0 is rather annoying I'd say

guess I will live with no maps


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 18, 2017)

dicosky said:


> hhh really like soapdish  i test on it everything and it not say no
> i just edit the registry and delete applications from c:/ directly so i earn some spaces for install
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you install rs2 on a 512mb device? As far as I now, 512mb devices are blocked from insider by server.


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 19, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> thats what they say, and not even hard-factory reset can fix it, it has been reported on previous RS2 builds too, just a UUP thing then, s

Click to collapse



for desktop PC Windows 10 there is reg key to disable UUP. Have you tried InteropTools to disable UUP? Does this work?


----------



## EspHack2 (Apr 19, 2017)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> for desktop PC Windows 10 there is reg key to disable UUP. Have you tried InteropTools to disable UUP? Does this work?

Click to collapse



tell me which key and I will try that asap


----------



## karaki93 (Apr 20, 2017)

I used the slow ring to update to CU on my lumia 920 it's much smoother than the AU but i'm stuck with the bug that doesn't allow me to get the latest build but other than this no issues at all


----------



## delasago (Apr 20, 2017)

karaki93 said:


> I used the slow ring to update to CU on my lumia 920 it's much smoother than the AU but i'm stuck with the bug that doesn't allow me to get the latest build but other than this no issues at all

Click to collapse



I have the same error on the Samsung ativ se. Now on the Assembly 15063.2 continue to be updated can not. Neither 15063.138 neither 15205... Maybe find a solution?


----------



## EspHack2 (Apr 21, 2017)

karaki93 said:


> I used the slow ring to update to CU on my lumia 920 it's much smoother than the AU but i'm stuck with the bug that doesn't allow me to get the latest build but other than this no issues at all

Click to collapse



is maps working fine too?


----------



## karaki93 (Apr 21, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> is maps working fine too?

Click to collapse



yes man works perfectly
look leave the insider program to get rid of the error you're getting or use interop tools to uninstall maps and then reinstall it but leaving the insider program seems better


----------



## GuestX0024 (Apr 21, 2017)

Works perfect on Lumia 640 XL, it's faster then RS1. No errors with updates and Maps works perfect. No problems until now. Used the Lumia 950 XL keys for updating to 15063.2 with insider slow. After that i get April 2017 15063.138 update and left insider program. Did the same with the Lumia 435. Works also perfect and faster then before. But everytime when the phone is on for some hours, i only have a black screen when i push the power button. I have to restart the phone and can use for some time and then the problem appears again. I think it's because of the screen resolution(maybe).


----------



## EspHack2 (Apr 21, 2017)

karaki93 said:


> yes man works perfectly
> look leave the insider program to get rid of the error you're getting or use interop tools to uninstall maps and then reinstall it but leaving the insider program seems better

Click to collapse



well technically maps is fine, the app itself I mean, its the map engine that is broken system wide, apps like uber, foursquare and others that tap into it are displaying the same problem, streets are invisible

as for the updating problem, have you managed to fix it by getting out of insiders? I see it affects ANY download through the system update settings page, including keyboards and languages


----------



## adityashingade (Apr 22, 2017)

what reg tweaks are to be done in order to get creators update builds on older lumia devices , Currently running build  15063.138 ?


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 22, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> tell me which key and I will try that asap

Click to collapse




```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsUpdate] "SupportsUUP"=dword:00000000
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Orchestrator] "EnableUUPScan"=dword:00000000
```

now use InteropTools, enable full file access, delete all data from 
	
	



```
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\
```
, to clear all already downloaded files. Reboot and scan for new update.

Maybe this works for Mobile, too. But I can't guaranty that this doesn't brick your phone. I'm not the expert for mobile stuff


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 22, 2017)

adityashingade said:


> what reg tweaks are to be done in order to get creators update builds on older lumia devices , *Currently running build  15063.138 *?

Click to collapse



you already have the Creators Update. It is Build 15063. You also have the latest patchlevel .138. Be happy and wait for next update (15063.xxx) next week when Win10M RS2 gets officially released to all users.


----------



## EspHack2 (Apr 23, 2017)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> ```
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsUpdate] "SupportsUUP"=dword:00000000
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Orchestrator] "EnableUUPScan"=dword:00000000
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



you mean this works on pc? 

well no luck, just tried, had to create the orchestrator dword, same error 

at this point if somebody with the maps problem could confirm that a hard reset can fix it I would settle for that, updating beyond 15063.2 seems pretty pointless considering how things are coming down with w10m


----------



## adityashingade (Apr 23, 2017)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> you already have the Creators Update. It is Build 15063. You also have the latest patchlevel .138. Be happy and wait for next update (15063.xxx) next week when Win10M RS2 gets officially released to all users.

Click to collapse



Yes but they said that only 13 Devices supported , mine is L730 ,


----------



## EspHack2 (Apr 23, 2017)

adityashingade said:


> Yes but they said that only 13 Devices supported , mine is L730 ,

Click to collapse



same as ever, change phoneModelName to 640 and check for updates


----------



## dxdy (Apr 23, 2017)

adityashingade said:


> what reg tweaks are to be done in order to get creators update builds on older lumia devices , Currently running build  15063.138 ?

Click to collapse



change ID to Lumia 640
enable Insider Slow or Fast... or wait day-two for official update without Insider


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Apr 24, 2017)

10.0.15205.0 running here on my NOKIA "Catwalk" Lumia 925.2 (RM-892) just fine.

BT toggle in Action Center is broken, as is manual brightness control (everything other than automatic turns the brightness to max).


----------



## EspHack2 (Apr 24, 2017)

Swordfishx86 said:


> 10.0.15205.0 running here on my NOKIA "Catwalk" Lumia 925.2 (RM-892) just fine.
> 
> BT toggle in Action Center is broken, as is manual brightness control (everything other than automatic turns the brightness to max).

Click to collapse



did you come from 14393?


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Apr 24, 2017)

Fullquotes are not necessary! I have a backup of 10.0.10586.494 and restored it using WPinternals v1.2 and changed the usual registry keys to mimic a Microsoft Lumia 950 XL. From there i joined the fast ring and installed the updates as Microsoft dished them out. Didn't take notes of the versions that were installed during the way up to 10.0.15205.0, though.


----------



## Nightsteed (Apr 24, 2017)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Fullquotes are not necessary! I have a backup of 10.0.10586.494 and restored it using WPinternals v1.2 and changed the usual registry keys to mimic a Microsoft Lumia 950 XL. From there i joined the fast ring and installed the updates as Microsoft dished them out. Didn't take notes of the versions that were installed during the way up to 10.0.15205.0, though.

Click to collapse



Are you able to update to 15207?


----------



## karnasw (Apr 24, 2017)

Lumia 920 on 15063.138, broken manual brightness, broken bluetooth devices searching ( -_-). Devices searching worked only after OTA update/software reset (first boot), when i boot phone second time it's stopped to work. (checked that few times)


----------



## dxdy (Apr 24, 2017)

karnasw said:


> Lumia 920 on 15063.138, broken manual brightness, broken bluetooth devices searching ( -_-). Devices searching worked only after OTA update/software reset (first boot), when i boot phone second time it's stopped to work. (checked that few times)

Click to collapse



seems on x20 devices need to make HR after update to creators to eliminate bugs


----------



## karnasw (Apr 24, 2017)

dxdy said:


> seems on x20 devices need to make HR after update to creators to eliminate bugs

Click to collapse




Wow, you're right HR (volume down + power) fixed bluetooth device search. THX


----------



## fer_cabr (Apr 25, 2017)

karnasw said:


> Wow, you're right HR (volume down + power) fixed bluetooth device search. THX

Click to collapse



Offline maps works for you?


----------



## dxdy (Apr 25, 2017)

fer_cabr said:


> Offline maps works for you?

Click to collapse





Wrote before, offline maps works but seems use old basemap. Same is with Win 10 PC


----------



## A AJAY (Apr 25, 2017)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> @Ferrybigger
> 
> I think the 640 is better, because the HW is more comparable to 1320. Do you use a x20 phone with Creators Update? Do you have any issues?

Click to collapse



can you plz Direct Massage me the all registry inside "DeviceTargetingInfo" of Lumia 640?


----------



## dxdy (Apr 25, 2017)

A AJAY said:


> can you plz Direct Massage me the all registry inside "DeviceTargetingInfo" of Lumia 640?

Click to collapse



Lumia 640
PhoneManufacturer = NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-1072_1044
PhoneModelName = Lumia 640
PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-1072

Lumia 640 Dual SIM
PhoneManufacturer = NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-1077_1018
PhoneModelName = Lumia 640 DS
PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-1077


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 25, 2017)

adityashingade said:


> but they said that only 13 Devices supported , mine is L730 ,

Click to collapse



if you are already on this build you should get new patch releases without any issues.


----------



## EspHack2 (Apr 25, 2017)

karnasw said:


> Wow, you're right HR (volume down + power) fixed bluetooth device search. THX

Click to collapse



thats a soft reset, same as pulling the battery


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 25, 2017)

Rs2 is now available for 512mb devices via insider preview ring. Downloading it atm.


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 27, 2017)

MS now seams to allow updating for all phones:







Does RS2 update now works for all x20?


----------



## brandnewgeorge (Apr 28, 2017)

I have a Lumia 820. All updates, including the latest 15207.0, work very fine, but (apart from glance and manual brightness), the MAPS engine doesn't work on 820 since Creators Update - much slower than previous map engine, and the streets don't show! - a big bummer for me, as I need maps!
I tried everything: hard-reset, uninstalled Maps app with Interop and then even installed 4 versions of MAPS app (since aug 2016 to now) via appx files but, as somebody else said here, it is the maps engine in CU that doesn't work on my 820.
I guess I will have to use the recovery tool and spend a full day to go from 8 -> 8.1 -> 10... and stop at Anniversary Update.

That unless somebody here has another idea. Could it be my L820 low-res screen (480x800) that make the streets not to show, or? Any ideas?


----------



## fer_cabr (Apr 28, 2017)

brandnewgeorge said:


> I have a Lumia 820. All updates, including the latest 15207.0, work very fine, but (apart from glance and manual brightness), the MAPS engine doesn't work on 820 since Creators Update - much slower than previous map engine, and the streets don't show! - a big bummer for me, as I need maps!
> I tried everything: hard-reset, uninstalled Maps app with Interop and then even installed 4 versions of MAPS app (since aug 2016 to now) via appx files but, as somebody else said here, it is the maps engine in CU that doesn't work on my 820.
> I guess I will have to use the recovery tool and spend a full day to go from 8 -> 8.1 -> 10... and stop at Anniversary Update.
> 
> That unless somebody here has another idea. Could it be my L820 low-res screen (480x800) that make the streets not to show, or? Any ideas?

Click to collapse



I have the same problem en my 820, i tried everything and i can't find the solution, i move to RS because here works offline maps.


----------



## EspHack2 (Apr 28, 2017)

brandnewgeorge said:


> I have a Lumia 820. All updates, including the latest 15207.0, work very fine, but (apart from glance and manual brightness), the MAPS engine doesn't work on 820 since Creators Update - much slower than previous map engine, and the streets don't show! - a big bummer for me, as I need maps!
> I tried everything: hard-reset, uninstalled Maps app with Interop and then even installed 4 versions of MAPS app (since aug 2016 to now) via appx files but, as somebody else said here, it is the maps engine in CU that doesn't work on my 820.
> I guess I will have to use the recovery tool and spend a full day to go from 8 -> 8.1 -> 10... and stop at Anniversary Update.
> 
> That unless somebody here has another idea. Could it be my L820 low-res screen (480x800) that make the streets not to show, or? Any ideas?

Click to collapse



its not screen resolution, others report the same issue even on pc, they also report the new engine has less POIs

I was pondering a hard reset but if that's not enough I guess I will just leave it like that, now I'd rather keep my icon on AU if it can end up in the same situation regarding maps, also the new UUP thing is broken, cant get any kind of updates they all fail instantly, but thankfully gus seems to be working on a new app to manually install update packages from updatecatalog, so there's that


----------



## brandnewgeorge (Apr 28, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> its not screen resolution, others report the same issue even on pc, they also report the new engine has less POIs
> 
> I was pondering a hard reset but if that's not enough I guess I will just leave it like that, now I'd rather keep my icon on AU if it can end up in the same situation regarding maps, also the new UUP thing is broken, cant get any kind of updates they all fail instantly, but thankfully gus seems to be working on a new app to manually install update packages from updatecatalog, so there's that

Click to collapse



Thanks for the feedback. I still need the maps, so I will spend the whole day tomorrow recovering  from scratch (Win 8) and getting to RS (AU) and stay there (will set myself as a 830 in the registry, NOT on insider).
I would appreciate if somebody here with the maps problems, that keeps updating meanwhile, will report in this thread if the maps get fixed on their Lumia 820 in some future release after CU.  :highfive:


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 29, 2017)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> MS now seams to allow updating for all phones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm on slow ring as that post suggests in one of my devices and i'm not recieving the CU, any guess?

EDIT: Seems like now it takes some time until you recieve the update, meaning the insider status  is now on some sort of queue.


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 29, 2017)

ok, beside the Maps issue, can you now get the latest CU .251 via RP ring or does setup still fail?


----------



## brandnewgeorge (Apr 29, 2017)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> ok, beside the Maps issue, can you now get the latest CU .251 via RP ring or does setup still fail?

Click to collapse



I was in the Fast ring and could get all builds all the way, including the latest .15208.0 from yesterday; all working fine on my Lumia 820 (except Maps, of course).


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Apr 29, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> Are you able to update to 15207?

Click to collapse



10.0.15205.0 running on NOKIA "Catwalk" Lumia 925.2 (RM-892) downloading and preparing 15208.0 (feature2).
 BT toggle in Action Center is broken, as is manual brightness control (everything other than automatic turns the brightness to max), reported Maps problem (streets not showing) too. I have no documentation about the build# these bugs started.


----------



## tcwlumia (Apr 30, 2017)

*Offline Map Problem*

is there any solution for not showing street view on Windows maps?


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 30, 2017)

No street view on maps


----------



## Swordfishx86 (May 1, 2017)

... nor roads. lol.

OT: Topic!? Please, go discuss Windows Maps (if you have to ... no news ...) on unsupported device on its own thread. My guts tell me that will be a looooong and ongoing topic


----------



## russellblog (Jun 8, 2017)

To resolve these issues for currently Windows versions or windows servers is a software named "LONG PATH TOOL", I suggest everyone a software “Long Path Tool“ which can solve all the long path problems.


----------



## ironwolf115 (Oct 26, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> its fine I guess, seems faster than RS1, maps engine is broken, updates are broken too, error 0x80070273

Click to collapse



http://www.lumiafirmware.com/info найди на этом сайте свою модель под свой регион и прошивай телефон согласно инструкции на сайте, бояться кирпича не стоит


----------



## sigfrid696 (Oct 30, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> its fine I guess, seems faster than RS1, maps engine is broken, updates are broken too, error 0x80070273

Click to collapse



I posted a solution to the 80070273 update problem if someone still need a solution, you can find it in another thread of the forum...
https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-how-to-fix-windows-update-issue-t3697172


----------

